# M-Edge customer service (Merged)



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I should have it tomorrow. I'll post pictures as soon as I get it.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I should have it tomorrow. I'll post pictures as soon as I get it.


When did you order it? They told me it would be Dec 15th before it shipped.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's what they told me last week when I ordered, but I just got my shipping notice this morning. I live about an 1.5 hours or so away from them, so I usually get things the next day. I ordered it directly from M-Edge.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered direct from m-edge also, and since you're only a couple of hours from me I can't be too far!  I ordered two weeks ago, so I guess I should e-mail and pester them...thanks!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

HA!  Here is my response from m-edge:

"Jen,

The e-Luminator is not available yet and none have been shipped.


Regards,

Devon"

Either they don't like me, or they lied to you.....let me know when you get it tomorrow!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I don't know what else they would have shipped me. I don't have anything else ordered     Very confused now and wondering what it is if it's not the light.


M-edge Accessories has sent you a package‏

The following package was shipped to you via the U.S. Postal Service: 
Delivery ZIP............21643
Shipment Date...........12/8/08
Mail Class..............Priority Mail
Signature Required......No
Confirmation Number.....910101052129759XXXXXXX


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I don't know what else they would have shipped me. I don't have anything else ordered   Very confused now and wondering what it is if it's not the light.
> 
> M-edge Accessories has sent you a package‏
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a surprise from your SO.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Maybe it's a surprise from your SO.


Oh, that would be nice, but knowing him, so not possible. One, it was my email address and he would have used his, and 2, he had me order my own Oberon because he knew I'd see the credit card statement.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, post some pictures tomorrow if you get yours, that way I can send them to him and ask what's going on!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to call them to see what it is. Their phone system ships me straight to voice mail. Waiting for a call back.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I replied to his e-mail and told him someone I knew got their shipping notice - plus I threw in my two cents about how they should really update the pictures on the website to reflect the actual colors of the product they are shipping, since the cover I ordered was not at all as pictured.  His reply......

"Jen,

Whoever is quoting the shipping notice, they must be referring to their jacket being shipped.  No e-Luminators are going out right now.  

Thanks for your comments about our website.  We are currently working to update the pictures to better reflect the jacket colors.  Unfortunately, there is just not enough time in each day to work through such a large amount of backorders and do everything else as fast as we'd like.  Getting the products to our customers is our first priority.


Regards,

Devon"

I WANT to say - sure, getting the product to your customers that doesn't look anything like what you advertised....totally understand.  Probably a quite a bit of time spent on returns as well if you're sending out totally different product!  To me, I'd think fixing that would be a priority.
Not so impressed with m-edge so far!  Well, his replies are quick, that's good.  I just read a little snippiness into that response.  
So let us know what you get tomorrow!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I ordered mine 2 weeks ago from Amazon and it's still reading that I won't get it until Jan 20th. I'm dying to know what M-Edge sent you. If you do get the light I'm gonna be a bit annoyed..LOL! I'm taking a long road trip to visit family for the holidays and I'd love to have the light!


Jen, I love my M-Edge cover but I'm not impressed with them either, customer service wise. Maybe if they didn''t constantly offer things for sale they don't actually HAVE IN STOCK they wouldn't have such a backorder problem? Just sayin...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I just checked my order. They changed the ship date. Now it says "SHIPS 1/26"!! That's over a month longer than the original 12/15 date. Now Amazon says my estimate delivery date is February 12th! This is why I am so NOT impressed with M-Edge. They are just totally clueless. I guess I should have expected this kind of thing seeing how many times they changed the ship date on the covers. Why they keep selling things they don't actually have is beyond me. It's just bad customer service in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

They have changed the pics and descriptions for those covers, at least on Amazon. They are now called "Smooth" instead of Marbled. Sorry for those of you who were misled!


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

So I ordered the new M-Edge cover in Cream/Saddle along with the light back in November via Amazon, and even though there was an estimated ship date of 12/15 I received an e-mail on November 28th stating that my cover and light had both shipped.  The e-mail included a tracking number and a few days later the tracking info still reflected that the item's electronic shipping info had been received by the shipper, but the package had not been received yet for shipment.  So I sent an e-mail to the seller via Amazon to get a status update, and a CSR named Devon responded within a few minutes saying the order had not yet been shipped, but that it would likely ship in 48 hours. Meanwhile, my credit card had been charged for both the light AND the cover on November 28th.  I was not happy about this and after reading about several others having issues, I decided to cancel my order and order an Oberon cover instead.  So within a couple of minutes of receving this response from Devon, I responded directly AND via Amazon asking that the order be cancelled and that I get a refund since the order had not yet been shipped.  Well, I never received a response, and Amazon said to give them a few days.  So yesterday I sent another follow-up e-mail to M-Edge via Amazon stating that I never received a response to my request for cancellation, and now it was too late to cancel since the order had shipped out 2 days ago even though this Devon guy said that he DID receive my e-mail requesting the order be cancelled!  Best part is, the light hadn't shipped yet, but I got charged for it anyway.  Did I mention I paid for expedited shipping?  I don't know about you guys, but to me expedited shipping should have gotten my package to me a lot sooner than 10 days after the confirmation e-mail was sent out. 

Best part is, I'm out of town all week this week and this package was sent out without a signature required.  Since I live in an apartment complex that does not have a locked entry, I was worried about the package disappearing before I return next week.  So I sent Devon an e-mail stating (thinking I'd be considerate since I'm assuming that if the package goes missing they'd be the ones out the $50) suggesting that since the package was going to be returned anyway for a full refund (I'm a sucker for customer service, I will not spend my money on companies that are nasty to their customers!) that he might contact USPS as the seller asking the package be picked up and returned to them.  He responded suggesting I contact a neighbor and ask them to go pick it up for me until I can return it myself!  

So now, am I being unreasonable here being peeved with M-Edge for shipping out an order 3 days after I requested the cancellation?  A cancellation request that this Devon guy admits to having received?  Do I request a full refund including shipping costs, bearing in mind that this package was not sent out with the expedited shipping quote of 1-3 days?  What if the package isn't on my doorstep when I return home?  I consider myself a fair person and I can't help but feel that I am entitled to a full refund (including shipping) just due to the fact that he admitted to receiving my cancellation request, so even if the package gets "lost", do you guys think I'm being unreasonable expecting a refund?  I won't consider having them send me a replacement since I can't see supporting a company that has some questionable customer service attitudes.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I completely agree with you.  I myself have had some e-mails back and forth with Devon from M-edge, and yesterday felt I got a very snippy response.  I was also charged for the case and the light a week before it shipped, then when the case finally shipped it was nothing like the picture.  I sent him an e-mail just saying that I thought it would be wise to update the pictures to accurately reflect what they're selling (several people are upset) and he sent back a snippy response that they were more concerned with getting product to their customers than updating pictures, there isn't enough time to do it all.  Really?  No concern with selling product nothing like you're advertising?  Okey dokey.  

The case I got was not what I thought I was ordering, but it's okay enough.  I contemplated returning it, but decided to keep it anyway.  Not real impressed with their service though.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I noticed that, although I STILL think they should actually update thier pictures!!!  I heard they had production issues with the marbled - fine, no problem.  I know I've harped on this in several different posts, but seriously - if you're advertising pictures of the prototype that didn't really work, and you're sending out a different product - how hard is it to change the pictures?!  
Okay, I'll stop now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> I noticed that, although I STILL think they should actually update thier pictures!!! I heard they had production issues with the marbled - fine, no problem. I know I've harped on this in several different posts, but seriously - if you're advertising pictures of the prototype that didn't really work, and you're sending out a different product - how hard is it to change the pictures?!
> Okay, I'll stop now.


Um..did you actually read my post? I said they changed the descriptions AND pictures and if you go to Amazon you'll see for yourself. Not sure why you are ranting? Again, my post said the pics HAVE been changed.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Um..did you actually read my post? I said they changed the descriptions AND pictures and if you go to Amazon you'll see for yourself. Not sure why you are ranting? Again, my post said the pics HAVE been changed.


Does your post have a typo? Should it be "now" instead of "not"? That might explain Jen's confusion because as written, your post is not entirely clear--at least not to me.

L


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know what's going on with M-Edge but it appears there are a lot of lies coming from them. First they say the light won't ship til 12/15, then 1/26, now some people are being told their lights have shipped while others have been told the light still hasn't shipped and won't til 12/15 while the Amazon site now says 1/26!! Who knows what to believe?? 

I love my cover and will keep my order for my light but as of now I don't think I'll ever do business with them again, unless they get their act together. Selling stock you don't have, pushing shipping dates back repeatedly and being rude to customers..well it all leaves a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Does your post have a typo? Should it be "now" instead of "not"? That might explain Jen's confusion because as written, your post is not entirely clear--at least not to me.
> 
> L


Okay so I made a simple typo but if "They have changed the pics and descriptions for those covers, at least on Amazon" isn't clear as a bell I honestly don't know how to make it more so! I did correct the typo, and apologies for my stupidity. It was late. My bad!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

They must have just changed it last night, as of yesterday they were still the same. Soooorry!!  Geez.  And I ordered direct from m-edge, those pictures are the same.  
I still think they should have told me if they couldn't ship what I ordered.  Sorry for the RANTING when they didn't send me what I ordered and didn't tell me they couldn't even make it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

Jen said:


> They must have just changed it last night, as of yesterday they were still the same. Soooorry!! Geez. And I ordered direct from m-edge, those pictures are the same.
> I still think they should have told me if they couldn't ship what I ordered. Sorry for the RANTING when they didn't send me what I ordered and didn't tell me they couldn't even make it.


I absolutely agree they should have told you about the change and you have every right to be annoyed! The marbled jade green and the smooth jade green look nothing alike. I'd be ranting too! And they really should change the pics on their own site. That's really bad, misleading your customers because you don't have the time? Yikes.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I had a friend of mine swing by my place this morning on his way to work, and sure enough there's no package at my door    I've sent an e-mail to Devon letting him know and am awaiting a response which should be interesting.  I normally would feel bad about a package being picked up by a wandering leech, but in this case I don't because Devon was aware that I was going out of town 2 days before the fact, as well as the apartment complex not being locked/private and I'm assuming he could have contacted USPS as the shipper and had the package intercepted to be held at the Post Office for a signature or something to that effect.  I'm still peeved over the order being shipped out even after he acknowledged that my cancellation request was received!  

Anywhoo, has anyone gone through something like this with M-Edge via Amazon?  Will I have to wait for them to be reimbursed by USPS for their claim?  Do I need to wait the 30 days for the A-Z Amazon guarantee?  Should I just go through my credit card company and file a claim?  How much time should I allow for M-Edge to process their refund?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm the one who says my light has shipped, but I was basing that on the fact that I only have the light left on order and I got an email yesterday stating something shipped. I assumed that meant the light (silly me). According to the the email I got this morning, the only 2 things that have recently shipped are the 2 covers. Well, I got both of those last week along with shipping notices for them both.

So, as it stands, I haven't a clue what I've got coming from Medge at the moment.

And while I'm very happy with the cases I've recieved (except the image jacket) I'm not happy with the customer service. I HATE that the phone gets shipped automatically to voice mail every time I call and I've yet to recive a return call. The only response I've gotten was a somewhat snippy email this morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen and NYC, I think you too are in violent agreement with each other!  

Ann


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I'll join in on the brawl if the argument is over M-Edge's customer service!  Or lack thereof...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Jen and NYC, I think you too are in violent agreement with each other!
> 
> Ann


HA!! I was thinking the same thing..... 



mimikoh said:


> I'll join in on the brawl if the argument is over M-Edge's customer service! Or lack thereof...


It is, join on in!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I'll join in on the brawl if the argument is over M-Edge's customer service! Or lack thereof...


ROFL yep that's all it's about. I absolutely and strongly agree with Jen that M-Edge's customer service sucks.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm the one who says my light has shipped, but I was basing that on the fact that I only have the light left on order and I got an email yesterday stating something shipped. I assumed that meant the light (silly me). According to the the email I got this morning, the only 2 things that have recently shipped are the 2 covers. Well, I got both of those last week along with shipping notices for them both.
> 
> So, as it stands, I haven't a clue what I've got coming from Medge at the moment.
> 
> And while I'm very happy with the cases I've recieved (except the image jacket) I'm not happy with the customer service. I HATE that the phone gets shipped automatically to voice mail every time I call and I've yet to recive a return call. The only response I've gotten was a somewhat snippy email this morning.


I'm half wondering if they're just behind on their shipping notices or something - I never even got a shipping notice for my cover. I had to e-mail and ask to get a reply that it shipped. Shipping notice after you've already received your covers, now THAT'S service!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess I'm just so dissapointed after hearing so many great things about m-edge and their covers.  High expectations = even more dissapointment!!  I do really like the cover though, even though it isn't as pictured.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But I did getting shipping for both of those covers last week....This is another shipping notice saying something was sent out yesterday. It doesn't reference order numbers. Since I only had the light left, I came to the conclusion that it must be my light that had shipped. I suppose I should just wait until I get the mail this afternoon or tomorrow and see what it is.

To be fair, I got my shipping notice from Oberon yesterday...about 3 hours after it was delivered.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Ooh, maybe they messed up and sent you your covers again!  Then you could sell them and have free covers.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jen said:


> Ooh, maybe they messed up and sent you your covers again! Then you could sell them and have free covers.....


  But that would be _wrong_. 

More likely you're only just now getting the shipment notice for the items you already received. 

Ann


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I don't know how they're handling their shipping notices, but I paid for expedited shipping, received a confirmation along with tracking number, had my credit card charged, all this a week before my order actually shipped!  Is that the expedited shipping I paid for?  I think not...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> But that would be _wrong_.
> 
> More likely you're only just now getting the shipment notice for the items you already received.
> 
> Ann


I know.....I wouldn't actually _do_ it, I'm too much of a goodie two shoes!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan, I'm going to merge this with another thread on the M-edge lights and lack of shipping info so you all can commiserate together.

Not good customer service, that's for sure!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

To all, there were 4 different threads complaining (validly as far as I could tell) about M-edge customer service. I've merged them so that we can get a complete picture of what is going on with M-edge and so that all can commiserate together. Appreciate your patience as we try to keep Kboards user-friendly... I've kept each post with its original subject to help you if you were posting in the original thread.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mystery is solved. They sent me another Image cover. So that's going back along with the first one.

I've also decided to send back the sapphire blue leather one. It's a beautiful cover, but the spine is just too stiff and no matter what I do, I can't comfortably hold it. I have very small hands and arthritis in my fingers, so it's just too important. It was a tough decision because I honestly LOVE the color. If I could get it to fold just a little bit flatter, it would work, but the leather bunches up too much.

I've been very, very happy with the Medge covers up until this point, and I'll continue to be happy with the 3 that I already have (red, saddle, and black). But I don't think I can recommend these in the future.

The good news is, that since I'm sending this one back, my husband told me to order the new Oberon butterfly cover to replace it. I also don't have to wait until Christmas to open my Tree of Life cover. He's bringing it home for me tomorrow (he hid it at work).


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I returned home earlier today and double-checked personally with all my neighbors and even my landlord to see if they had picked up my package, and when I confirmed they hadn't, I sent another e-mail to Devon. According to him he can't do anything since the tracking info says the package was delivered, and that _*I*_ am the one that has to request a trace be done from the USPS, and once they receive the package back they will issue a refund. This makes me a mad bunny!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> Well I returned home earlier today and double-checked personally with all my neighbors and even my landlord to see if they had picked up my package, and when I confirmed they hadn't, I sent another e-mail to Devon. According to him he can't do anything since the tracking info says the package was delivered, and that _*I*_ am the one that has to request a trace be done from the USPS, and once they receive the package back they will issue a refund. This makes me a mad bunny!!!


He's right, Mimi, so calm down. You need to file a Lost Mail report with the Post Office. You can find the form online at their website. A copy will be sent to M-Edge and they'll be asked for info. The lost package is the Post Office's responsibility right now, not M-Edges. If they can't find it then M-Edge can file a claim (if it was insured). If it wasn't then you're out of luck. I'm not saying M-Edge's customer service is great, but they aren't responsible for the fact your apartment complex is in a bad area and so the package was stolen. What they probably should have done was made it signature required but most companies don't bother with the expense for orders under $200 or so.

Once you file the report and give the Post Office time to investigate, then you can consider filing a chargeback with your CC. File the report first and let them try and find it. It's possible it was misdelivered. Good luck!


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't think I should be "out of luck" considering the package was sent out AFTER this Devon guy acknowledged that he did receive my cancellation request.  I talked to the mailman earlier and he told me that the shipper would have to request the trace.  That was the first step.  I'll tell you this much.  When my customers contact me about a lost package (being from NYC I deal with lots of angry bunnies!), I DO NOT tell them it is their responsibility to get the package back to me if they want a refund!  I jump in and contact UPS/DHL to find out where the hell the package is and issue a refund right away while taking care of the claim with the shipping company!  Isn't that a part of keeping customers happy and creating repeat business?! What makes me mad here isn't the fact that my package was lost even though it was sent out 2 days AFTER I requested the order be canceled, it's the attitude of the CSR that once it leaves their hands they are no longer responsible for what happens to it and cold care less about any inconveniences that may be caused!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I don't think I should be "out of luck" considering the package was sent out AFTER this Devon guy acknowledged that he did receive my cancellation request. I talked to the mailman earlier and he told me that the shipper would have to request the trace. That was the first step. I'll tell you this much. When my customers contact me about a lost package (being from NYC I deal with lots of angry bunnies!), I DO NOT tell them it is their responsibility to get the package back to me if they want a refund! I jump in and contact UPS/DHL to find out where the hell the package is and issue a refund right away while taking care of the claim with the shipping company! Isn't that a part of keeping customers happy and creating repeat business?! What makes me mad here isn't the fact that my package was lost even though it was sent out 2 days AFTER I requested the order be canceled, it's the attitude of the CSR that once it leaves their hands they are no longer responsible for what happens to it and cold care less about any inconveniences that may be caused!


Um, okay. Hope screaming at me made you feel better. I think I'll duck out of this thread for now. Too nasty for me.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I wasn't screaming at you, and apologize if it came across that way.  Although I will say it was rather presumptuous of you to assume that my apartment complex was in a bad area and that the package was stolen...last time I checked things get stolen in the best of areas as well as the worst so it shouldn't matter that my apartment complex here compares to the neighborhood that my apartment on 52nd and Lex. is on.  Not the best, but certainly not bad by any means!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mimikoh,

I appreciate your frustration...please keep us posted on what happens. It seems NYCKindleFan was trying to be helpful with the suggestion to contact the post office even if the comment about your location maybe didn't come out too well.

Let's all take a deep breath and focus on solutions and on sending positive energy that your cover will show up! Please let us know what happens next, we feel your pain!

Betsy


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

It's true I was frustrated, but I was in no way frustrated at NYCKindleFan and once again apologize if it came across that way.  The location comment wasn't taken to heart no matter how it was meant to come across, so I harbor no ill-feelings.  I'm one that tells it like it is though and I know it can come across sort of harsh sometimes, but I always apologize if hindsight shows me I was mean or nasty in any way!  As for M-Edge, they can bite me!    I've already contacted AMEX and was told they would issue the chargeback based on the copies of correspondence I've shown them, but I want to give M-Edge until at least Monday to respond to me and make things right before I do something like that.  I'd hate for the company to suffer the consequences of a chargeback due to one nasty CSR.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mimikoh said:


> I'd hate for the company to suffer the consequences of a chargeback due to one nasty CSR.


Perhaps you need to see if you can take the problem higher up the chain of command. Or maybe you've tried. . . .

Ann


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

I tried calling them and kept getting sent through to voicemail to which they never respond, so I went through Amazon and they said they would contact M-Edge on my behalf and let me know within a few days the results of the claim    I've also contacted my local post office and they told me that indeed the shipper must contact them to file a claim.  Not sure if there's anything else I can do at this point


----------



## sunshinegrl (Nov 1, 2008)

I recieved my M-Edge last week.  I ordered it from Amazon.  I personally was a little dissappointed.    I thought the "new" jackets would have an access area for the power buttons, but it did not.  I also did not care for how my "Paige" sat in here new jacket.  It was a bit difficult to fit into.  I'm not sure if I had been spoiled by my Cosmo cover or what but I guess I expected more.  Mine was just sent back today...to Amazon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

It really sounds like this new design is such a disappointment for everyone. I loved my original red and saddle M-edge covers. I gave the red one to a friend when I got my Oberon cover and am planning to give the saddle one to my son for Christmas. But now I am wondering if I should re-think that idea.  Hmmm...

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the look of the new M-edge in the photos here but will keep my old red one. I absolutely love it and plan to order an Oberon in 2009. Sorry to read it isn't measuring up to people's expectations.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It does seem like M-edge (1) may not have been prepared for the volume of orders and (2) rushed more product out without test marketing...

Betsy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

You know, so many people loved the old ones - could it have hurt them to sell both types? The ones that can use their special light and the originals? Hmmm.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm one of the ones that returned the new blue cover.  I think they tried to respond to the customer comments about the soft spine on the old design and put the light on it and in the process caused the probems we are having with it.  For those that never had the old cover I expect they may like it and be happy.  Another case in the design world of new and improved not workgin the way they planned.  Anyone remember "New Coke"?

The good thing from my point of view is that I have ordered the new Butterfly design from Oberon so I do get a new cover for Christmas any way.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that I've had mine for awhile now I'm starting to like it more and more.  The more I read, the more flexible it gets and now it bends back really easily.  I usually need a book light, which was part of my motivation for buying this cover - so I'll have to wait and see how I like the cover with the light once it comes before I can fully review.  
All in all I'm just dissapointed because of what I was expecting.  Especially after hearing so many great reviews on the original I thought this one would be even better.  It's not what I was expecting, but I like it all the same.  Definitely two thumbs down on their customer service though, I think we all agree on that!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> Now that I've had mine for awhile now I'm starting to like it more and more. The more I read, the more flexible it gets and now it bends back really easily. I usually need a book light, which was part of my motivation for buying this cover - so I'll have to wait and see how I like the cover with the light once it comes before I can fully review.
> All in all I'm just dissapointed because of what I was expecting. Especially after hearing so many great reviews on the original I thought this one would be even better. It's not what I was expecting, but I like it all the same. Definitely two thumbs down on their customer service though, I think we all agree on that!


Jen look forward to reading your review after you receive your light.

Linda


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I got the blue one too but its going back or I am going to sell it.. the color is not what is on the website.. I have the red medge but frankly I can't imagine putting it anything but Oberon anymore.. they have spoiled me for life.. 

I am still annoyed that they sold it as a unit and the light was additional.. I can do that myself!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

So far I have been pleased with customer service.  I returned mine, they got it yesterday according to UPS so now I'll wait and see how long it takes them to issue the refund.


----------



## mimikoh (Dec 1, 2008)

Just thought I'd give everyone an update on my nightmare with M-Edge.  I submitted my request for a claim via Amazon a couple of days ago, and although they initially told me I'd need to wait until 30 days from the date of the order for the A-Z guarantee I insisted on speaking with a supervisor who would actually understand the situation rather than give me a scripted response based on what the rep THINKS he/she needs to say.  The supervisor I spoke with told me that he would put the claim through right away and sent me an email confirmation within minutes.  He told me it could take a few days for the guarantee to actually be processed though.  Then yesterday afternoon I got a call from a girl at M-Edge who was actually very polite and friendly!  She apologized profusely after reviewing my e-mail correspondence with Devon and said that he shouldn't have treated any customer in that manner, that the shipment should never have been sent out based on the date of my cancellation request, and that indeed it was their responsibility, not mine, to work with the post office and resolve the claim.  The only thing that I would need to do was verify that the package should be returned directly to them once the package is found.  She initiated a trace with the Post Office and it seems the package was delivered to a completely different address and that she would contact the post office and make sure they knew that all they needed to do was call me and verify the return so that I wouldn't need to be home or anything to sign anything.  She also told me to pass along the word to encourage people to send them emails via their site suggesting other colors they'd like to see in the covers.  She mentioned pink, plum, and a couple of different colors that have been highly requested which MIGHT make it into the market by Valentine's, but that nothing was set in stone yet, however, they are strongly considering adding more colors to their line.  So there it is, a happy ending to my horror story!  If any of you guys are having trouble with this guy Devon, I'd highly suggest demanding to speak with another rep!  The one that called me was the epitome of what a CSR should be!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank you for that update, Mimi! I like the idea of new colors. I wonder if we can get them to add back the original design, along with the one for the light, since that seems to be problematic for so many people.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy to hear all is resoved and with a happy ending mimikoh!

Linda


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm glad it ended well for you, mimi. With that said, I doubt I'll be ordering from M-Edge.

If Strangedog would ever get the Old World Map cover back in stock, I'd order that.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

He has the canvas with deer corners back in stock...


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> He has the canvas with deer corners back in stock...


Yeah, I got an e-mail about that. And while it's very sharp, I have my heart set on the Old World Map.

Think it would be a good idea to e-mail him a request?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

CS said:


> Yeah, I got an e-mail about that. And while it's very sharp, I have my heart set on the Old World Map.
> 
> Think it would be a good idea to e-mail him a request?


If there was one my heart was set on, sure I would email him. He won't tell you to buzz off, he seems to be a really nice guy.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> If there was one my heart was set on, sure I would email him. He won't tell you to buzz off, he seems to be a really nice guy.


Thanks, Mona. I just shot him an e-mail.


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Frank got back to me right away and said he'd be ordering more of the Old World Map pattern soon.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

A follow up to my return of my cover last week.  I got notice today that my credit card had been credited for my return of the M-Edge cover.  I would say that their customer service has been excellent.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm confused, can someone explain...

Posts mention that people don't like the new design as well as the old design.  But I couldn't find a post that said what is bad about the new design.  I was still contemplating getting a m-edge, but would like to know what is so different about the design?


ps.  I'm no longer Lewis Carroll.  I get another star!


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> I'm confused, can someone explain...
> 
> Posts mention that people don't like the new design as well as the old design. But I couldn't find a post that said what is bad about the new design. I was still contemplating getting a m-edge, but would like to know what is so different about the design?
> 
> ps. I'm no longer Lewis Carroll. I get another star!


Hi Kim,

I have the old cover in red and love it. I ordered the new one in the marine marbled blue. It did not come marbled, but the color was okay and I could have lived with that. My problem was the they made the area between the front and back cover much bigger and stiffer to accommodate the new light. It made a much larger ledge on that left side when it was turned back and because it was so stiff it didn't fold flat and there was a gap between the 2 sides. I decided I wanted something that would fold flat and not have big a ledge so I returned it. Purely personal taste, you might like it.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

kim said:


> I'm confused, can someone explain...
> 
> Posts mention that people don't like the new design as well as the old design. But I couldn't find a post that said what is bad about the new design. I was still contemplating getting a m-edge, but would like to know what is so different about the design?
> 
> ps. I'm no longer Lewis Carroll. I get another star!


Congrats Kim on your 100th post!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

kim said:


> ps. I'm no longer Lewis Carroll. I get another star!


Congratulations on 100 posts, Kim!

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

kim said:


> I'm confused, can someone explain...
> 
> Posts mention that people don't like the new design as well as the old design. But I couldn't find a post that said what is bad about the new design. I was still contemplating getting a m-edge, but would like to know what is so different about the design?
> 
> ps. I'm no longer Lewis Carroll. I get another star!


Congratulations Kim on 100 posts!

Linda


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Hi Kim,
> 
> I have the old cover in red and love it. I ordered the new one in the marine marbled blue. It did not come marbled, but the color was okay and I could have lived with that. My problem was the they made the area between the front and back cover much bigger and stiffer to accommodate the new light. It made a much larger ledge on that left side when it was turned back and because it was so stiff it didn't fold flat and there was a gap between the 2 sides. I decided I wanted something that would fold flat and not have big a ledge so I returned it. Purely personal taste, you might like it.


GG - thanks for the info. That helps me understand the difference between the old and new m-edge designs. thanks


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I've had my new style m-edge for a couple of weeks now - and while it was really stiff when I bought it, it's loosening up and is actually really easy to fold back now.  I personally like the extra ledge to the left, that's what I hold onto when reading.  It's all about personal preference, but I really like it now!  I just can't wait to get the light that fits in it, then I'll really tell you what I think!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Jen said:


> I've had my new style m-edge for a couple of weeks now - and while it was really stiff when I bought it, it's loosening up and is actually really easy to fold back now. I personally like the extra ledge to the left, that's what I hold onto when reading. It's all about personal preference, but I really like it now! I just can't wait to get the light that fits in it, then I'll really tell you what I think!


I am interested in hearing how it works with the light. Thanks for keeping us updated!
Linda


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

Jen said:


> I've had my new style m-edge for a couple of weeks now - and while it was really stiff when I bought it, it's loosening up and is actually really easy to fold back now. I personally like the extra ledge to the left, that's what I hold onto when reading. It's all about personal preference, but I really like it now! I just can't wait to get the light that fits in it, then I'll really tell you what I think!


Jen - thanks for the info. I might not order for a while yet, so I would love to hear more when you get your light


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I received my M-Edge cover a couple of weeks ago. Since I didn't have the old one I didn't compare it and really like it. It was stiff at first, but as I have used it is folding backing fine. The thing I don't understand is why they are leaving packages without signatures. When I ordered my Kindle it was left on the walkway in front of my door with no signature, but when I ordered my cover and lightwedge they both required a signature. I ordered all items from the Amazon site and they all came UPS. It seems like their is some inconsistencies with their shipping rules. The light and the cover came at different times and luckily I have a neighbor that doesn't mind signing for me.

Kathy


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

FedEx listed on their website that I have a signature release on file and left the Christmas presents I purchased on my front porch viewable from the street. I don't have a signature release on file with anyone. Shipping companies seem to vary widely in their approaches to customer service.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, it looks like my e-luminator light may have shipped.  At least, that's what I assume - I got an e-mail today that they 'sent me a shipment', but didn't say what it was.  I hope it's not another cover like someone else did!  I'll keep you guys posted!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Jen said:


> Well, it looks like my e-luminator light may have shipped. At least, that's what I assume - I got an e-mail today that they 'sent me a shipment', but didn't say what it was. I hope it's not another cover like someone else did! I'll keep you guys posted!


I got the same email yesterday and I also believe it's got to be the light since I am not expecting anything else from them.
Ruby


----------



## CoogLH (Dec 5, 2008)

I just received my cover last week and got the notification today that the Light is being shipped out today as well.  I am just stuck waiting to open my Kindle on Christmas Eve since my wife won't let me have it early.  I'll post my personal opinion on it soon after I test it out.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I got a Email yesterday that my M-Luminator booklight has been shipped.

as of 4:29 pm yesterday it left Odenton MD. and should reach my home by 1/14/09.

I  ordered it on  11/22  Odenton MD  is 238 miles away or 4 1/2 hours by truck 

238 miles/53 days=4 1/2 miles/ 8 hours  1/2 miles

I guess their walking here.


----------



## kim (Nov 20, 2008)

I can't wait to hear how all of you like the m-edge light.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got my M-Edge light. My first reaction....meh. It's ok. It won't adjust to the position I want to keep a glare off of the screen. the "wire" or whatever just won't stay where I put it and the light itself angles away from the screen towards the keyboard. I think I prefer the lightwedge better. 

I also checked and it won't really work well with the Oberon. You could use it to read with, you'd just need to take it out when you closed up your cover because it won't completely close.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Luv, I was wondering how it would work with the light. I will nor purchase a Lightwedge.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I ordered the red m-edge cover, new style.  It arrived much sooner than I expected.  I love it.  It was stiff at first, but has loosened through use.  I have ordered the light and have received notification that it has shipped.  Dumb me, I didn't want to pay for 'expedited' delivery.  So it shipped on December 16th and is not due to arrive until January 15th.  That just seems so weird to me.  How can it take 30 days to ship anything to an address within the US?  Guess I'll wait.  I have been using a mighty bright light.  I have to position it just right to avoid glare.  I imagine the m-edge light will be the same way.  Guess I'll know in about 3 weeks.  I keep looking at the Oberon and am curious what lights work well with Oberon.


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Is there a thread somewhere that has pictures of the new M-Edge colors? Everyone keeps saying that the pictures don't always match on the M-Edge site. I would like to see some pictures of the new design colors if they are available. 

Thanks,

Lynn M


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm using my mighty bright with my new Oberon cover and it's doing fine.  One thing I figured out is that works for me is using the lower light setting on the mighty bright which I find easier to position with no glare.  I find that setting fine for reading in a totally dark room, but your mileage may vary.  

Katiekat


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Love2Read,

Here is the home page for M-Edge
www.buymedge.com/p_products.html

Below is one of their products for the Kindle











Hope this helps,

Marci


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have both my cover and light but am selling them since I now have my Oberons.. I have the sapphire blue cover and they are brand new.. I am asking for 50.00 for both, including shipping so if you want one before next easter.. email me


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Patrizia,

You might want to post this (again) over on the Buy & Sell board so people will see it. I'm sure you'll get a buyer.

L


----------

